# Наше творчество > Визуальные искусства > Компьютерная графика >  фотошоп- это....

## Ирина загадочная

в последнее время очень увлеклась фотошопом!!!! это очень интересно!!! предлагаю в этой темке пообсуждать, поделится идеями, материалями и т.д

фотошоп - это полет фантазии... :Aga: 

*Добавлено через 4 минуты*
всем добро пожаловать!!!!!!!!!!!!!

вот моя первая работа!!!!http://*********ru/889763.jpg

жду отзывы!

*Добавлено через 8 минут*
моя 2- работа
[IMG]http://*********ru/872355m.jpg[/IMG]

*Добавлено через 11 минут*
[IMG]http://*********ru/873379m.jpg[/IMG]

моя 3-я работа!!!!
2-я и 3-я это мои дети, которые выступают:rolleyes::smile:

----------


## Mazaykina

*Ирина загадочная*,
Здорво!!! Тигр классный! Видна дизайнерская рука.
 Ириша, рада, что ты вернулась. :wink:

----------


## Ирина загадочная

> Ириша, рада, что ты вернулась.


я и сама рада возвращению!!!!!:smile::smile::smile::smile::smile::smile:

очень приятно, что меня еще помнят!!!!!! :Vah:  :Vah:  :Vah: 
зайкина! ты все такая же умница! :Oj: 

*Добавлено через 12 минут*
[IMG]http://*********ru/886705m.jpg[/IMG]

вот так заделала свою подружку с ее кошечкой Муркой!

----------


## marinastyle

Зайкина-это хулиганьё! :Oj: :tongue:

Иринк, у меня там на сайтике,есть чудо-книжечка..ОСНОВЫ ФОТОШОП..300+ уроков(ищите всё в архивах и карте блога)-очен удобная штука, как пользоваться я написала.Даже,когда мастером станешь..пригодится. А все СКРАПЫ-это мего материал..,из них можно что угодно делать, и рамочки и странички и всё на свете.

----------


## PAN

> Зайкина-это хулиганьё!


Мы заметили...:smile:

----------


## Alenajazz

Фотошоп хорош в умелых руках адекватного человека. А если у человека проблемы со вкусом и чувством меры? Тогда фотошоп оскорбителен. Портит настроение. Как мне сегодня...

----------


## marinastyle

> Фотошоп хорош в умелых руках адекватного человека. А если у человека проблемы со вкусом и чувством меры? Тогда фотошоп оскорбителен. Портит настроение. Как мне сегодня...


Алёна, Вы я уверена, просто лицо очень доброе у Вас..,так что-то о ,может быть, своих непонравившихся работах. на самом деле..,в жизни (лично для меня) страшнее только хамство). Дело в том, что не всегда и не все становятся мастерами, не только ФОТОШОПА, а главное-своего дела..,поэтому.я для себя ставлю вопрос не так резко. гадостно, когда хамят женщине, гадостно,если обманывают по работе, а вот..рамочку в "ФШ" сделать из заготовок..,я убеждена..сможет даже новичок. Вопрос только в самооценке.вы посмотрите..все форумы и "варезники" забиты или некачественным материалом, или..первыми удачами начинающих дизайнеров. Дело в том, что самое ненормальное, что народу нравится.Это-объективная вещь,я не могу от неё отмахиваться, как от мухи :Vah: ..,когда мне решил нахамить один из владельцев дизайн-сайта..,если бы он выставлял свои работы, то реально было бы о чём говорить, а так.., я при модерации выпустила его в МЕЖДУНАРОДНЫЙ ЭФИР :Ok: -сайт открытый и всё на распашку, кроме комментов..даже анонимных, то есть их легко оставить, но..,я поняла несколько вещей:

1) Никогда нельзя людей бранить за желание попробовать себя в чём-то НОВОМ. Личность должна развиваться в любом случае.

2) Если человек серьёзно воспринимает это занятие-НОВОЕ, то он непременно сам будет смотреть работы мастеров.

3) Я сама была свидетельницей того, как женщина..,вот совершенно домохозяйка, просто работа у неё нетворческая такая-нянечка в детском садике(а по профессии она технарь-освоилась с кнопками легко в ФШ).просто она, я считаю, умный человек и не жлобливый. Я не скажу, что выкладываю СУПЕРР свои работы-это будет неправдой. Объясню позже почему. Она просмотрела внимательно и поняла, что..у меня "ЕСТЬ КЛЮЧИ"-спец образование.Причём не одно..,другие ехидничали..,пока там мужик-админ попросил за молодёжью последить...,а она не тратя времени зря...Просто написала мне в личку и спросила КАКИЕ ОШИБКИ? Я ей сказала не только ошибки, но самое главное, КАК ИХ ИСПРАВИТЬ..,а молодёжь продолжала пищать, что мол выложи свои работы..(мне). МНЕ ЗАЧЕМ? Я и так о себе всё знаю. Так вот..победу ей не отдали..-та админ..фуф..ПРОФЕССИОНАЛЬНЫЙ ТАКСИСТ, КОТОРОМУ СИЛЫ НЕТ НРА "ФОТОШОП":rolleyes: :Vah:  :Jopa: ..ну в итоге вышло всё совсем там у них некрасиво, а я решила искать не форумов, а просто.."несколько крупных варез"..,чтобы выложить ПРОСТО МАТЕРИАЛ. Для профи. Ну и продвинутых любителей.

Объясняю..что имеет смысл выкладывать:
1) Качественный материал, но я стараюсь помнить о том, что в России не все могут себе позволить не только скоростной инет..,а просто инет,поэтому вечно приходится качество сочетать с "весом". хотя вот от "ДОВЕР" папочки..цены не имеют(кто заинтересовался ищите на моём блоге в архивах.

2) если выкладываешь СВОЮ работу..,то надо сдавить себе глотку..и выложить нечто..похожее на работу продвинутого новичка.Профессионализм никого не трогает.И более того..раздражжает и бесит..,а это всё.."под новичка"..народ вполне воспринимает.НО! Постарайся ТАК сделать, чтобы самому за себя стыдно не было...,то есть всё же.."вкусненько".

3) всегда мечтаю, чтобы народ обратил внимание на программу "КОРЕЛ ДРАВ"-замечательный редактор, клипарты к нему-музыка просто...,ну,естестно..,кто умеет,тот просто сочетает несколько редакторов...

А всё остальное КРАСИВОЕ..делается дизайнерами под заказ. И даже в этот кризис..стоит денег неплохих. Поэтому..,что называется "ФОТОШОП"- программа бездонная по своим возможностям...,я не встретила НИКОГО, кто умело в ней с закрытыми глазами..,хотя знакомых профи очень много...Но с наличием хорошего материала..можно и совершенствоваться.

Что до главного вопроса..,так правил-то общих теоретических не так уж и много...,а девушке я просто "визитку-сайт" свой показала...

А вам, Алёнушка..воть :flower: 


...а в футболе я ничо не понимаю:eek: :Aga:

----------


## Alenajazz

> А вам, Алёнушка..воть


Витиевато написано, но суть уловила!

----------


## marinastyle

> Витиевато написано, но суть уловила!


Алёна, Вы на мои.эти.."витиеватости" не реагируйте. 16 лет педагогической работы не проходят даром..,собственно  это-одна из стадий шизофрении :Vah:  :Aga: :biggrin:,но тут уж..ничего нельзя поделать-"вовремя соскочила"..,ну прямо перед массовыми увольнениями и ... собственно..,если бы я не ушла,то вот тогда могла бы сказать..уу..,детка..,да ты свою жизнь в нивочто профукала. А сейчас..,ну платили бы мне по самому высшему разряду 4,700- 5,700 рублей...за 50 человек детей от 6 до 18, с разным уровнем подготовки, почти все психи- родители пьют..,материалов рабочих нет, бесконечные их конкурсы...ОБЯЗАТЕЛЬНО С ПОБЕДОЙ-иначе начальница пролетает с премией, а мне китайскую кружку на празднике "Умники и УмницЫЫ"..в конце..года..не дадут:wink::eek: :Vah: 

Поэтому..пусть Иринка и все, кому реально хочется действительно учатся работать в программах- это ещё НЕ мешало. Она же не под заказ, а просто для настроения. Тут иногда днями не выползаешь из-за компа, он уже кипит..,а тебя(меня) ВСЁ не устраивает, ибо я точно знаю, как должно быть..,а по ниатию..,это себе,в виде праздника разрешаешь. и..знаете, я провела такое исследование..самостоятельное...,вот те, кто у меня был по "спецам" слаб в коленях..,они..В ПОЧЁТЕ..,а мего-способные(хотя я "хвалила" только оценками..после втыков)..в пролёте. И вот эти способные..,им часть от моего характера чтоли передалась-ни подольститься, ни прогнуться..не умеют и не хотят. По-прежнему выдают интересные штуки..,но..,как-то так..не нужно это. Я всё мучила свой мозг-НУ ПОЧЕМУУУ?????...,а их..НЕ понимают..,нет вот этого, о чём Вы говорили. И получается безвыходная ситуация. Или,как я написала.. в целом предлагать людям смотреть интересные штуки, которые..,вероятно, будут напрягать им мозг..,но..потом..возможен результат с мааленьким значиком плюс.

По крайней мере,хоть беседа к ФОТОШОПУ по касательной,но тем не менее. А долготерпение  моё в инете..привело к тому, что терпеть я перестала..,странно,конечно,но на многие вещи просто НЕ реагирую-хлопотно очень. И я реально НЕ понимаю каких-то условных условностей владельцев крупных порталов,...то есть это уже аспект этики..,но меня Марина нарыла на Яндексе..,я там просто открыла для всех желающих..прогуляться на мой блог..,даже глупость сделала..,или мудрость-ещё не поняла-не стала всех дизайнеров в эти круги адовы звать:smile:,кому надо-сами и найдут. Просто я знаю, что крепких и действительно интересных профи гораздо больше, чем об этом в курсе интернет.

----------


## Alenajazz

> Поэтому..пусть Иринка и все, кому реально хочется действительно учатся работать в программах- это ещё НЕ мешало. Она же не под заказ, а просто для настроения.


Да разве я против????  Я же не о тенденции в общем, а о конкретном случае говорила. О вопиющем случае безвкусицы и оскорбительного содержания! Причем я себе там очень нравилась - яркий такой индеец! Но....Изображена -то я там была не одна. А автор "гравюры" понять всё никак не может, что же меня оскорбило? Цитирую: "Я же тебя не обнаженной изобразила и не в постель с ним уложила..." А разве оскорбительно может быть только в жанре "ню"?

----------


## regata

> Объясняю..что имеет смысл выкладывать:
> 1) Качественный материал,


имеет смысл всё-таки обратить на самое первое требование искусства - *золотое сечение*.

----------


## marinastyle

> А разве оскорбительно может быть только в жанре "ню"?


Алён,ну я просто самой истории не знала и говорила ..ну в "принципе",а оскорбить чем угодно можно..,например..стараюсь самой странный выбрать.например можно оскорбить таким способом-работа вся сделана, а человек, с которым о собственно оплате шёл разговор..так ненавязчиво пытается тебя "динамить" и понимаешь всю глупость и гадость всей этой ситупции, а сделать совершенно ничего не можешь-ДОКУМЕНТА не было подписано. И чувствуешь себя именно..оскорблённой. А про "ФШ"..так это же..,ну да,конечно..вкус определяет всё и чувство меры..,но отчего-то вкусы часто не совпадают...:eek::eek:




> имеет смысл всё-таки обратить на самое первое требование искусства - золотое сечение.


*regata*, вот Вы..,как при моём разговоре с питерским мего-дизайнером присутствовали..,я после своих исследований печальных пришла к выводу, что народу в целом..в принципе безразлично в какую упаковку запакована булочка.Ну есть хотят и вот..,а он бедный всё расшибается в лепёшку..,как бы до инфаркта себя не довёл. Понимаете, самое паршивое вот именно то, что все всё понимают..,или точнее сказать ПОСВЯЩЁННЫЕ всё знают, но изменить ничего не могут. Вот только поэтому..был выбран путь ВЫКЛАДЫВАТЬ МАТЕРИАЛ. вы же знаете, что любая работа должна быть оплачена, а сеть..-это такой огромный всепглощающий резервуар, мне иногда кажется, что что-то сшибает с вектора. Вот исходя из этого *золотого сечения*, чтобы ни мне, никому другому не было ..больно, досадно и обидно..,материал-плиз,рукодство к пользованию-всегда плизззз...,а дальше..,ну наклепаю я за 3 часа много интересных рамочек, штучек-фигнючек разных..,чтобы сделать это за этот промежуток времени надо доолго не выползать из поограмм, чтобы не было стыдно за содеянное, а если работа не удалась..,а я это всегда знаю-неважно,что её обзовут "неформатом",но в случае достижения поставленной перед собой задачи мне будет фиолетово.., а вот если облажалась...так лучше..не выставлять вообще на божий свет.


...хотя закон коммерции и искуситель..будут говорить об отсутствии этого сечения, о том,что вот ..странным образом именно лажное будет пользоваться спросом...это необъснимо,но-факт..коньюктура это.Коко Шанель говаривала,что любит,когда МОДА ВЫХОДИТ НА УЛИЦУ...а не наоборот. Так пока..наоборот по-моему. я долго билась, но теперь устала,а поэтому никогда не осуждаю сделанное кем-либо,даже..если вообще не нравится,если не нравится конкретно мне,то это ещё не показатель того, что это-вовсе плохо. А работаю только для души..,к несчастию..такая работа,как правило..плохооплачиваема:wink: :Aga: 

*Добавлено через 17 минут*
а материал качественный, чтобы..опять же не было стыдно и к тому же совершенно безвозмездный такой, то есть..никакой даже верный и надёжный ДЕПОЗИТ по цене его никак не окупит. Вопрос ЗАЧЕМ? Вероятно..,это внутренняя надежда, что кто-нибудь, воспользовавшись этим вот создаст шедевр...

идиотизм,вероятно,..но я-такая вообще...

----------


## regata

*marinastyle*,:smile:
 а вот обычно Вы как, для народа или для себя?
кто для Вас самый главный критерий? 
по чьему выводу принимается решение "облажалась-не облажалась"?

по поводу Золотого сечения - его принцип интуитивно заложен в каждом нормальном человеке, тем более художнике. Если этот закон нарушается изначально, возникает дисгармония и как результат - масса не принимает творения. :flower: 

.

----------


## marinastyle

> marinastyle,
>  а вот обычно Вы как, для народа или для себя?


*regata*,
*regata*,:smile: :Ok: ..,ну ясно же, что для себя,хотя мне постоянно внушают, что это-ложный путь, ибо должен ват этот творец..творить для масс=)

А я НЕ понимаю..,что такое МАССЫ, то есть ассоциации имеют место быть, но как-то..:redface::eek:

Для меня нет кучи народа. я просто делаю, часто поперёг всему, а дальше..,кому-то нравится, кому-то нет. Но,..критерии...



> кто для Вас самый главный критерий?


*критерий один-ЧТОБЫ "ТОРКАЛО"*
Чаще всего так бывает..,могу ходить и делать совершенно какие-то..другие дела,а в подкорке мысль какая-то..,я её гоню,не по причине, что она мне не нравится, а я просто иногда боюсь, что реализовать я это не смогу-не хватит..эмоций,опыта..(странно звучит,но это-правда)..,я могу год с этой мыслью внутри прошататься..,а параллельно в той же моей голове идёт разработка "тех. части"..,то есть..,если я сажусь писать, то это-масло,лессировочки, мне надо,чтобы не "прожухло"..

следующий этап..,я вообще сажусь себе тапочки шить...-это меня успокаивает, как Агату Кристи мытьё посуды:biggrin:...Можно подумать-"полная шиза",а на самом деле я довинчиваю схему.

этап №3...я вообще ни о чём не думаю..всё,как мне кажется, перегорело..,тупо беру инструменты..и начинаю делать.Причём мне самой в это время,если "масло" не до чего-идёт процесс глобального отравления и эмоционального перенапряга,который я не замечаю,ибо..наивно полагаю,что я занята технической стороной вопроса...Максимум через 2,5 недели безвылазного и такого добровольного отрешения от внешнего мира..,я заканчиваю всё, даже..,если что-то кому-то показалось бы незаконченным..,ибо..Я НЕ ЧУВСТВУЮ РУК И ГЛАЗ..мозгофф тем более...я просто-"выжатый насухо лимон"..меня нет практически..,я могу знать мозгами чётко,что по логике вещей..вот где-то тут..должна быть ,ПО ПРАВИЛАМ:), прямая перспектива, а я забабахала..обратную,работаю без "картона"..,никаких отрисовок..в общем я считаю головой,что соображала мозгами, а в итоге выяснилось, что я шла очень чётко по наитию. И обратная перспектива была вклинена очень кстати...,потому что...




> по чьему выводу принимается решение "облажалась-не облажалась"?



я же вернулась..,кто-то пришёл, работа стоит и смотрит на того,кто смотрит на неё....я особенно ничего тААКОГО не думала,но реакция зрителей очень разная...,первая обычно..почти бешенство,ну или такое какое-то..странное почти неприятие...ушли.

Проходит дня два, я вообще вязать села,я выдохлась,вязать не люблю...,поэтому вяжу тарабарщину..почти безсхемную..,такой вязаный "пейчворк"..не понятно про что..,теперь уже не спрашиваю..нафиг пришли..всё ясно..очередное рандеву с работой..,...

они не просят продать, они пытаются от неё освободиться и не понимают почему им этого не удаётся сделать. А объяснение есть..,все знают ТРОИЦУ Рублёва, это-моя любимая икона..,там,как у детей только обратная перспектива..,это не шаблон,это-закон..,прямая перспектива ведёт к горизонту, а обратная..затаскивает внутрь работы...Я не осознанно это делаю,так получается...и эти почти трагичные сюжеты в неформатно активной гамме..,...

я просто рассказала,как проходит обычно процесс...,долго была внутренне не сгармонирована в теме самой себя, а потом открыла самую простую истину-делай то, что делаешь,если похвалят специ-супер..,если скажут-"НЕФОРМАТ"-ЕЩЁ ЛУЧШЕ..,А ОБЫЧНЫМ НОРМАЛЬНЫМ ЛЮДЯМ.пОНРАВИЛОСЬ-..МНЕ СТРАННО,обычно и близкие друзья годами молчат по теме какой-то работы..,а потом..,так, както робко..просят подарить на юбилей,если можно...

по логике,мне..,как Пиросмани за тарелку супа можно:rolleyes::eek::smile:


> по поводу Золотого сечения - его принцип интуитивно заложен в каждом нормальном человеке



если бы все нормальными были :Oj: :biggrin:

----------


## marinastyle

:smile:

*вот тут они..есть...*

 :flower:  :Aga:

----------


## Alenajazz

*marinastyle*,
 Убегаю, посмотрю попозже! Ближе к ночеру. :Aga:

----------


## marinastyle

*Alenajazz*, :Ok:  :Oj: :biggrin:

у всех нормальных ночер-продолжение дня..,а у мну..,как обычно..спину так ломит,что ещё и полночи в сети...ооооо:eek: :Vah:  :Pivo: -я стоко не выпью...:rolleyes:

----------


## Skadi

*Ирина загадочная*,
Хотелось бы ещё Ваших работ... из серии "Коллажи" :rolleyes:

----------


## marinastyle

Дамы и господа, мальчики и девочки!:smile:
Я пока не разобралась до конца в ситуации, просто судорожно пытаюсь решить все вопросы по теме скрапов.Видимо народ просто не понимает..,как это можно вот так вот взять и выложить РАБОЧИЙ материал. Я и админы некоторых сайтов, которых я отнюдь не завалила материалом по причине..вот этой схемы "залей-перезалей на кучу обменников и хранилищ"...это уже и будет называться ЗАРАБОТОК на материале. Но никому ничего не объяснишь:(..,поэтому..Депозит отчего-то кругом проставил число 25-27 декабря...и там будет два варианта, или ВЫ успеваеете забрать материал..-ВЫХОДИТЕ ПРЯМО НА БЛОГ И НЕ СПЕША БЕРИТЕ ОТТУДА-я не успею выложить везде и всё, нет у меня никаких "станков-программ"..у меня есть только я и всё. Просто ,если ВАМ что-либо понадобится, то можно уж на один-то перезалить..,но не весь же архив-это ненормально. Пользуйтесь случаем и берите кому и что нужно. У меня тут ещё кое-какие накладки...поэтому уж сами, ладно? Я разберусь со всем , но на это нужно и время и деньги. Моё файлохранилище живёт для кризиса не просто хорошо..,а отлично,но...хорошего много не бывает.Решили брать деньги за продление срока хранения файлов.Бред жуткий..,но там реально есть люди,которые посредством перекидывания файлов на кучу "варез" имеют по 5000$ в месяц. Я к этому числу не просто не отношусь ,а и вообще не знаю..что это такое. В ПРИНЦИПЕ:frown::wink:-никогда не видела таких денег. Но,если так пойдёт дальше, то всё направление блога мне придётся менять..,типа..соловьёв кормить баснями о красивом и стильном. В общем, если что-всё на блоге.

С уважением М.О.

----------


## Ирина загадочная

*marinastyle*,
 за сайт большое спасибо!
не думала, что моя така невинная темка столько хлебнет))
в любом случае за все кометы в более или менее степени спасибо!!!!

----------


## Ирина загадочная

*marinastyle*,
 сайт классны и очень профессиональный!!

----------


## lenaru

Спасибо за сайтик, действительно, очень классный!!!

----------


## sakhamer

> я и сама рада возвращению!!!!!:smile::smile::smile::smile::smile::smile:
> 
> очень приятно, что меня еще помнят!!!!!!


Эт надо ж как бывает:biggrin:

----------


## tfeofilova

Здравствуйте ВСЕ жители этого форума! Можно и я выскажу свои мысли на тему: "*Фотошоп это...*" Осваивать фотошоп я начала, когда у меня появилось ооогромное желание сделать фотографии своего маленького сынишки необычными и веселыми. Фотошоп для меня это возможность сделать жизнь веселее и красочнее. Возможность подарить близким людям положительные эмоции. Строго не судите.
Это мой сыночек Троня.
[IMG]http://*********ru/962329m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********ru/982808m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********ru/962328m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## O-lusha

А я только начинаю, поэтому пока выгляжу так... :Vah: :biggrin: :Tu:

----------


## Микаэль

Выкладываю ОЧЕНЬ полезную информацию для фотошоперов.

1.Белый цвет
Этот цвет боится черного. Вызывает собой положительные ассоциации, т.к. представляется малое количество цвета.
Белый цвет характеризуется совершенством и завершенностью, демонстрирует абсолютное и окончательное решение, полная свобода для возможностей и снятие препятствий.

Его фундаментальное качество – равенство, т.к. заключает в себе все цвета, они в нем равны. Он всегда вдохновляет, помогает, внушает определенную веру (дает свободу).Если белого цвета много – в силу вступают его негативные характеристики.

В мифологии белый цвет часто используется в Африке – его носили жрецы, т.к. оберегал и давал возможность зачаровывать. Белый был цветом социального согласия и мира. Если принести в жертву белое животное – это пакт перемирия с богами (лучше всего принести в жертву альбиноса – человека). 

Если выкрасить дом внутри белым – в нем будет мир, если выкрасить в белый косяки дверей – человек, входя, оставит свое зло снаружи.

Белый очень широко используется в христианстве, как символ веры, чистоты, истинности и светлости.

Белый цвет в одежде означает начало. Белый парик судьи – символ справедливости. “белый рыцарь” - символ спасения. Белый халат (в больнице) считается также символом спасения, стерильной чистоты. Белый цвет управляет функциями эндокринной и зрительной систем. Белая одежда делает кожу намного мягче и нежнее.

Лечение белым цветом осуществляется только в совокупности с другими цветами - зависимости от недуга.

Белый цвет осветляет, обновляет все цвета в организме, помогает убрать скованность. Но! Не следует выкрашивать в белый цвет детские комнаты.

2.Черный цвет
Существует в противоположность белому, поглощает все цвета вокруг и никогда их не выпускает.
Черный всегда скрывает в себе все, что несет, то есть он “загадочен” (часто используется в фильмах ужасов).Черный цвет связан с любопытством, он притягивает к себе. Пугает (страх из-за загадочности).Черный цвет всегда бросает вызов, чтобы человек попытался освободить свою сущность, то есть человек должен пройти через черное, чтобы познать, как много в нем белого.

Черный дает шанс отдохнуть, содержит в себе обещание – “все будет нормально”, надежду, но при этом надо помнить, что он не выпустит вас таким, каким вы были раньше – он затягивает, но не заставляет что либо делать. Когда наступает депрессия, то остаются только негативные характеристик черного цвета. Он всегда, как и смерть, говорит о тишине и спокойствии, означает окончание.

В мифологии также широко используется в Африке – связан с сезоном дождей (цвет деревьев и воды) – обозначает чувство неизвестности, загадочности, трудолюбия. Приношение черного животного – вызов дождя. Черные отметины на теле – болезнь.

Предпочтение черного в одежде – нехватка или отсутствие в жизни чего-то очень важного – человек закрывается черным цветом. Из черного надо выходит постепенно, разбавляя его другими цветами.

Черный и белый цвета вместе гасят друг друга, уже не несут своей первоначальной информации, не несут давление на психику. Следует обращать внимание на возраст, в котором отвергается черный цвет. Как правило, черный цвет выбирается, когда наступает депрессия и отвергаются окружающие.

3.Серый цвет
Серый цвет соединяет в себе противоположные качеств черного и белого, следовательно, чувствует себя ненужным и чужим и никогда не станет первым (т.к. у него нет к этому внутреннего стремления). Единственная цель – стабильность и гармония (из-за истощенности и усталости). Серый цвет считается одиноким, т.к. живет на границе черного и белого.

Люди, предпочитающие серый цвет, не верят, что эмоции могут что-то решить, не верят в искренность эмоциональных переживаний; считают, что эмоции можно проявлять только в определенных обстоятельствах (но только не сейчас). Отсюда их эмоциональная сдержанность и, следовательно, истощение. Серый цвет всегда стабилизирует процессы вокруг, но всегда выглядит раздвоенным, всегда чувствует себя плохо.

В негативном значении цвета для него никогда нет будущего – он стар, болен, никому не нужен, ему всегда чего-то не хватает. В своем положительном значении серый цвет уверен что лучшее – впереди, но ничего для этого не делает. 

В мифологии и искусстве серый цвет мало используется.

Если серый цвет преобладает в одежде – человеку свойственно стремление найти идеальные чувства, ощущения (положительные чувства, дающие внутреннюю гармонию и отдых). Этот цвет дает силу тому, кто слаб и уязвим. Одежда дает возможность быть свободным и хорошо успокаивает нервы. Как правило, такой цвет надевают при нервном истощении. Серый цвет на теле (коже) говорит о болезни. 

Оттенки

Светло – серый действует очень легко, выражает свободу и возвышенное психоэнергетическое состояние, готовность к контактам, хорошо успокаивает, умиротворяет и тело и разум (стремится к белому). Стиль его движения – неприкаянность (цвет привидения).

Темно – серый воздействует спокойно и тяжело, возбуждение в нем заторможено и приглушено. Людям, предпочитающим темно-серый, свойственна повышенная чувствительность, у них доминирует потребность в душевном и физическом удовлетворении. Этот цвет выражает постоянную борьбу разума с беспричинной тревогой (он лишен внутренней энергии – характеризуется такими выражениями, как “подрезаны крылья”, “убитый, поломанный, но еще живой”). Такие люди страдают от своей чувствительности и отклоняют чувственные сердечные связи, т.к. не могут выдержать наплыва энергии.

Черный, белый и серый – ахроматические цвета. Общее правило для всех цветов – если используется 3 цвета, то обязательно используется еще один из ахроматических цветов.

4.Серебряный
Он выходит из серого, выражает стремление к свободе и попытку преодолеть все ограничения.
Серебряный цвет отличается стойкостью и уменьшает волнение. Он всегда медленно струится, освобождает от эмоциональной скованности, отличается способностью проникать везде. Обладает умением прекращать споры (из – за беспристрастности) и указывает на то, что человек любит фантазировать.

В своем негативном значении серебряный цвет обычно связан с неспособностью принимать решения, с самообманом, иллюзиями по поводу происходящих событий (“не знаю – то ли уже пришел, то ли уже ухожу”). Серебряный цвет часто связывают с лунной дорожкой. Человек, любящий этот цвет, не приемлет ответственности.

В мифологии серебряный цвет связывали с серебряной нитью, скрепляющей душу и тело.

Лечение с помощью серебряного цвета: он успокаивает нервы, нормализует работу желез внутренней секреции, оказывает благоприятное влияние на работу почек.

5.Жемчужный цвет
Он символизирует роскошь, придает силы, может очищать разум. Свойства этого цвета исходят из самого жемчуга: он открывается тогда, когда ему самому нравится то, что происходит вокруг, отсюда его замкнутость, загадочность внутренняя теплота.

Человек такого характера не терпит назойливости и предпочитает молчать; он внешне замкнут и недоступен – “себе на уме”. На окружающих такой человек производит в основном негативное впечатление.

В лечении этот цвет способствует пищеварению.

6.Красный цвет
Красный цвет олицетворяет могущество, прорыв, волю к победе, он всегда добивается того, чего хочет (в зависимости от оттенка – способ достижения). Он всегда в движении, всегда источник энергии. Красный цвет любит быть первым, но не всегда может им быть – это зависит от разрушительных качеств. Девиз этого цвета – “пусть выживет сильнейший”. Красный цвет заставляет насторожиться при опасности, символизирует страсть, возбуждает страстность, т.е. страстно любит, страстно ненавидит и страстно верит. Таким образом, ему свойственна максимальность в чувствах.

Красный цвет всегда практичен и не любит ходить вокруг да около (никогда не уговаривает – приходит и берет); горит желанием куда–то попасть. Он склонен к импульсивным поступкам, без предварительного обдумывания – так называемый “слон в посудной лавке”. Этот цвет заставляет быть активным во всем, воодушевляет и дает силы для продолжения начатого; олицетворяет победу, способность верно нанести удар.

Красный цвет управляет сексуальными взаимоотношениями, действует в этом аспекте сильнее, чем религия. Он толкает к половому сближению даже если нет истинного влечения. В положительном аспекте – страсть, в негативном – извращение.

Красный ищет справедливости, но довольствуется только ее видимостью. В связи с высокой активностью – хороший реформатор. Такого человека надо постоянного убеждать, что он первый, если нет, то он все разрушит, затянет войну, не думая о жертвах (он эгоист). В положительном аспекте такой человек – солдат, отдающий жизнь за цель; в негативном – тиран и убийца. Этот цвет всегда привлекает внимание, он демонстративен.

В мифологии красный цвет используется очень много: Бог войны в красном (аспект жестокости); в Африке – означал “я тебя люблю безмерно”, в красное одевали в Африке царей и вождей (только они могли вынести смертный приговор), красный цвет связывали с жарки временем года и потерей самообладания. У крестоносцев в геральдике выражал любовь к Богу, ближним, но также ярость и жестокость. В христианстве алый как символ великолепия, пролитой крови. В древних племенах тело умершего окрашивали в красный цвет – активность и после смерти.

Красный цвет способствует работе желез внутренней секреции, выработке адреналина, связан с органами размножения, влияет на температуру тела (повышает). Делает мышцы эластичными, а суставы подвижными.

Оттенки

Алый сильно стимулирует чувственность, действует сильнее, чем красный. Проблемы, вызываемые этим цветом – склонность к принятию бесповоротных решений и фанатизм (люди стремятся покорить только самые высокие вершины).

Малиновый – в нем присутствует легкий голубоватый оттенок; этот цвет не борется с жизнью, а любит ее, не верит в результативность борьбы а идет и берет желаемое. Как правило, имеет дело с индивидуальностью. Но нес массами. Такие люди крайне искренни и верят в силу слов. Проблемы этого цвета – импульсивность и непредсказуемость.

Огненный – в нем есть желто – оранжевый оттенок; отличается чрезвычайным усердием, устремляется вперед, независимо от поставленной цели (желтый). Отличается силой воли и пылкостью. Его проблема – он слишком пылок вы своем усердии – оставляет за собой выжженную землю, сжигает и себя.

Красно – коричневый отличается спокойной уверенностью в себе, энтузиазмом, не рассчитанным на произведение внешнего впечатления (коричневый гасит демонстративность). При повышенном предпочтении этого цвета констатируется переутомление и истощение. Главная проблема – недостаточная целеустремленность.

Темно – бардовый (почти коричневый)унаследовал от красного силу воли, а от коричневого – склонность к глубоким размышлениям. Его проблема – способность зацикливаться на давно прошедших неприятных событиях.

Темно – красный люди. Предпочитающие такой цвет, очень часто задаются вопросом – “зачем это нужно?”; их характеризует поговорка – “Бог дает орехи только беззубым обезьянам”. Эти люди излишне снисходительны, особенно – в сексуальных отношениях (попустительство). В тоже время снисходительность может перерасти в жестокость. Проблема – инертность и косность.

7.Розовый цвет
Розовый цвет означает романтичность, доброту, любовь, страстность. Чем он бледнее, тем сильнее выражение любви. Вызывает чувство комфорта, успокаивает, избавляет от навязчивых мыслей, помогает в кризисе. Но! – ему свойственна чрезмерная чувствительность.

Цвет орхидеи (светло – лиловый) в положительном аспекте – выделение яркой индивидуальности, в негативном – излишняя экзотичность, непреклонность, девиз – “все или ничего”.

Красно – фиолетовый. Такой человек не признает рабства; все, что ему нужно, берет деликатно и осторожно; страдает синдромом – “раньше было лучше, чем сейчас”, то есть живет в основном прошлым. Этот цвет улучшает самочувствие. В негативном аспекте – обезличенность и отсутствие индивидуальности.

В Люшер - тесте красный – желание жить полной жизнью, стремление к новым впечатлениям, трудолюбие; нет желания сейчас отдыхать.

Отвержение красного интерпретируется как перевозбуждение, психическая и физическая истощенность. У подростков – при наступлении пика сексуального развития.

8.Желтый
Желтый цвет распространяется во все стороны, олицетворяет ум, влияние доминанта. Он самый гибкий, везде проникает, помогает преодолеть трудности, способствует концентрации внимания (поэтому желательно сдавать экзамены в желтой комнате).

Под воздействием желтого цвета быстро принимается решение и мгновенно выполняется. Люди, предпочитающие этот цвет, не любят глупцов, борются с другими с помощью слова, любят, чтобы ими восхищались, не любят быть загнанными в угол. Им свойственны высокая самооценка, уверенность в себе, деятельность. Желтый символизирует интуицию и сообразительность.

В мифологии желтый олицетворяет собой Солнце, тепло, весну и цветы. У евреев желтым цветом клеймили, сочетание желтого и черного – опасность (раскраска тигра, знак радиации), в народе – желтые тюльпаны – символы разлуки.

Для лечения – против меланхолии – луковицы лилии, против заболевания почек – бессмертник. Для “повышения” красоты – настой из желтых цветов (также им лечат желтуху).

В одежде, если желтый преобладает, - “больше нечего надеть”, “купил - носи”.

Если хочется носить желтый цвет – установление внутренней гармонии, спасение от неприятностей, желание на что-то сознательно воздействовать (нельзя надевать при приеме на работу). Основная потребность людей, предпочитающих желтый цвет – раскрыться, показать себя, они ищут свободных отношений, чтобы разделить внутреннее напряжение и достичь желаемого. Желтый цвет избавляет от ложной стыдливости и мыслей типа “я недостаточно хорош”; вызывает положительные ассоциации в рекламе.

Оттенки

Красно – желтый: в нем влияние желтого делается весомее. Выражает стихийность и импульсивность, уничтожение. Желтый направляет силу красного.

Лимонно – желтый: жестокость и безудержность; обладает противомикробным действием. Люди, предпочитающие этот цвет, обладают нестандартным мышлением, проницательностью, критичностью, всегда себя контролируют, избегают критики и компрометирующих ситуаций. Этот цвет выбирают фригидные женщины и импотенты (но не 100%).

Светло – желтый: склонность избегать ответственности, склонность к симуляции.

Бледно – желтый: свобода от рамок.

Коричнево – желтый (медовый): объединяется легкость желтого и тяжесть коричневого. Потребность в счастливом и полном, наслаждение положением.

Золотой – это цвет славы, неизбежной победы. Не приносит себя в жертву и не принимает жертв, остается самим собой (ему ничего не надо). Положительный аспект – зрелость, опыт, мудрость, жизнеспособность, неистощимые ресурсы; негативны аспект – пессимизм, ограниченность, бесчестие. Золотой нимб над головой – символ всепрощения и способ преодолевать все препятствия. Золото объединяет скромность ребенка и мудрость истинного правителя. Но! – он может провоцировать на конфликты.

----------


## Микаэль

9.Оранжевый цвет
Этот цвет отвечает за удовлетворение различных способностей, постоянно держит в тонусе; обладает всеми возможностями красного, но без агрессии. Его сила действует очень мягко. Воздействие, оказываемое им, является теплым, радостным и возбуждающим. Витальная сила красного позволяет оранжевому вытеснять все цвета. Этот цвет связана со стремлением к достижению самоутверждения.

Оранжевый цвет – цвет теплоты, блаженства, накала, но в тоже время – мягкого блеска заходящего солнца. Он всегда радует глаз и способствует хорошему настроению. Практически всегда имеет благотворное влияние, т.к. показывает радостные стороны жизни (в отличие от синего).

В психодиагностике с помощью оранжевого различают красно-желтый и желто-красный. Положительное отношение к красно-желтому у гипертимных людей. Они блестяще, но неравномерно одаренные; изумляют окружающих своей гибкостью и многосторонностью своей психики; они часто одарены художественно. Обладают добротой, отзывчивостью; как правило находятся в хорошем настроении. 

Но! При этом для них характерна поверхностность, неустойчивость интересов, постоянная потребность в увлечениях. Желто-красный цвет предпочитают люди с циклоидным типом акцентуации. Им свойственна периодичная смена состояния возбуждения и депрессии. У кельтов богиня молодости и любви – в желто-красной одежде (ей принадлежат молодильные яблоки).

Воинственная сила Марса и Сатурна, оранжевый также символизируется и с вулканами – струящаяся энергия. В психотерапии оранжевый укрепляет волю; поддерживает сексуальность, активизирует работу желез внутренней секреции. Оранжевый регулирует обменные процессы, лечит мочеполовую систему, улучшает кровообращение и цвет кожи, благотворно действует на пищеварение, обостряет аппетит и вызывает чувство эйфории. 

Он оказывает поддержку в случае тяжелой утраты или горя; вносит утраченное равновесие. В первый момент при утрате человек отвергает этот цвет, т.к. не может понять того, что случилось, считая это несправедливым. Следует цвет вводить постепенно. Оранжевый дает способность что-то делать и считается одним из лучших цветов в психотерапии.

10.Зеленый цвет
Зеленый цвет происходит от слияние синего и желтого, при этом взаимодополняются качества того и другого. Отсюда появляется покой и неподвижность. В зеленом всегда заложена жизненная возможность, он не обладает действующей во вне энергией, но содержит в себе потенциальную энергию – не покоится, а отражает внутреннее напряженное состояние. 

Он выражает отношение человека к самому себе; ничего не требует и никуда не зовет (смотрит мимо всех). В себе скрывает все свои тайны, вдохновляет стабильность. Символизирует процветание и новые начинания.

Люди, предпочитающие этот цвет, как правило, видят обе стороны ситуации, умеют взвешивать и оценивать шансы на благоприятный исход; умеют подавлять своим авторитетом, отличаются высокой работоспособностью. Они помнят только то, что нужно, при этом они склонны помогать другим людям, даже в ущерб себе. Они приветливы, но очень скрытны, у них есть свой собственный мир, который они никому не раскрывают.

В негативном аспекте это цвет безмолвного одобрения и безнадежности.Это цвет, на который нельзя долго смотреть – вызывает скуку, т.к. ничего не дает.Лечение – оказывает благоприятное действие на людей, страдающих клаустрофобией.

Зеленый нейтрализует действие остальных цветов; помогает рассеивать негативные эмоции. Приносит спокойствие и умиротворенность, помогает сконцентрироваться и принять решение, помогает при шоке и обладает снотворным действием.

Оттенки

Чем больше синего, тем сильнее, холоднее и напряженнее воздействие цвета. Чем больше желтого, тем легче и гармоничнее действует цвет.

Синезеленый (бирюзовый) – самый холодный из всех оттенков, используется при создании освежающей прохлады, цвет стерильности.

Темный синезеленый – отвергается при нервном истощении; олицетворяет жестокость и тяжесть, создает ощущение изоляции. Его предпочитают люби, которые предъявляют к себе слишком жесткие требования, возводят свои воззрения в принцип и добиваются его соблюдения с непримиримой последовательностью.

Желто-зеленый скрытая энергия, которая была в зеленом, освобождается. Люди, предпочитающие этот цвет, стремятся устанавливать как можно больше контактов, постоянно хотят встречаться с другими людьми, познавать новое. Рядом с белым этот оттенков производит впечатление строгого и делового, как правило его стремятся разбавить серым – убрать навязчивость.

Коричнево-зеленый (зеленый+черный+желтый+красный) – выражает чувственную пассивность. Такие люди хотели бы наслаждаться состоянием, благотворно влияющим на чувства и содействующим отдыху; ищут возбуждения посредством наслаждения.

Чем темнее зеленый, тем более замкнутый человек. Зеленый цвет предпочитают те люди, которые стремятся благодаря твердости и стабильности приобрести манеру уверенно держаться. Стремятся к уверенности. Зеленый отвергается при физиологическом истощении.

11.Синий цвет
Это - концентрический цвет, он посвящает все только себе.
У этого цвета “нет дна”, он никогда не кончается, он затягивает в себя, опьяняет. При этом сила цвета недооценивается. Он создает предпосылку для глубокого размышления над жизнью; зовет к нахождению смысла, истины. Но! не дает ответа в понимании смысла жизни; вгоняет в меланхолию, слабость. Вызывает не чувственные, а духовные впечатления. Синий цвет – это постоянство, упорство, настойчивость, преданность, самоотверженность, серьезность, строгость.

Люди, предпочитающие этот цвет, стараются все привести в порядок, систематизировать. Они всегда имеют собственную точку зрения; преданы тому, что делают, их преданность людям может доходить до рабства.

В мифах – синий цвет – это божественное проявление, цвет загадочностии ценности.

Синий цвет – потеря реальности, мечтание, фанатизм. В синий цвет одеты маги и волшебники. В средневековье, люди, ходившие в голубом, знали истину. В Древнем Египте пирамиду изнутри красили синим цветом. Жук – скоробей синего цвета. Будда и Кришна – синего цвета. Синий цвет во флагах – свобода, объединение, принадлежность к большому целому.

Лечение – способствует восстановлению нервной системы; помогает при рассеянности, при усиленном сердцебиении, при расстройстве кишечника, нервном перенапряжении, унимает разбушевавшиеся страсти, гасит эмоции, снижает артериальное давление.

Люди, испытывающие длительный стресс, напряжение, отвергают синий цвет. Его также, как правило, отвергают и курильщики. Выбирают синий цвет те, кто устал от напряжения, кто хочет гармонии с окружающими, со своей нервной системой. 

Оттенки

Голубой – цвет беспечности, он успокаивает, излучает надежность, но при этом, глядя на него, невозможно сосредоточиться. Он не способствует развитию воображения. Снижает напряжение, комфортен. Это цвет “спокойной эмоциональности”; дает возможность быть вне границ общества, расширяет пространство. Но! замедляет рост и развитие. Это цвет мечтаний и грез, цвет мира и согласия.

Темно – синий (индиго) цвет сновидений. Он очень глубокий, приводит к депрессии, вызывает угнетающее действие, беспокойство, излишнюю серьезность, грусть, печаль. Вызывает потребность физиологического покоя и удовлетворенность в мире. Отвержение этого цвета - при нежелании расслабиться и отдохнуть.

12.Коричневый цвет
Это – затемненный желто – красный цвет: импульсивная жизненная сила красного сдерживается, замирает. В коричневом остается жизненность, которая потеряла свою активность. Выражает жизненные ощущения тела. Люди, предпочитающие этот цвет, желают физического отдыха, покоя. Игнорируется состояние здоровья при отвержении коричневого цвета.

Коричневый цвет олицетворяет стабильность, преданность (при приеме на работу оказывает положительное воздействие); он весь на поверхности. Успокаивает, поддерживает во время тревоги, волнений. Выбирается при нервном истощении, когда человеку кажется, что ситуация конфликта неразрешима. Отвергается когда человек хочет найти свою индивидуальность, уйти от инстинктов тела, перестать от них зависеть. При этом людям нужны категоричность и внимание.

Оттенки

Желто – коричневый цвет трудолюбия и строгости.

Кремовый оказывает мягкое воздействие, расширяет пространство, облегчает восприятие действительности, дает уверенность, что все будет в порядке.

13.Фиолетовый
Образуется красным и синим, которые гасят друг друга. Красный находит свое разрешение в синем, а синий свой смысл в красном. Отсюда – завуалированное возбуждение.

Это цвет беременных. Обозначает чувственность, которая стоит на грани индивидуальности и определяется как внушаемость. Это цвет идеализма, способствует повышению самооценки.

В мифах – в средневековье – цвет раскаяния. В перстне кардинала – фиолетовый аметист – символ воздержанности.

Фиолетовый – тяжелый цвет. Его надо разбавлять золотом, иначе он может привести к депрессии. Не рекомендуется в работе с детьми; снижает пульс.

Принимается 75% детей, не достигших половой зрелости, 85% умственноотсталых. Этот цвет любят гомосексуалисты; из – за завуалированности выбирают беременные. Предпочтение – при потребности в идентификации с кем-то, сентиментальности. Такие люди полностью отдаются своим чувствам. Также этот цвет выбирают люли низшего сословия, т.к. не могут найти в себе силы реализоваться. Этот цвет отвергается из-за склонности к чувственности и эротике, такие люди боятся потерять независимость, у них присутствует рациональный контроль своих эмоций, также критичный взгляд на собственные эмоции и действия.

Оттенки

Темно-фиолетовый символизирует грубость и властность.

Лиловый (светло – фиолетовый) успокаивает при тревоге, символизирует интуицию; оказывает мягкое неинтенсивное воздействие, улучшает зрение (анютины глазки способствуют этому).

Сиреневый – тщеславие, незрелость, выбирается в подростковом возрасте.

Сочетания
Желто-зеленый выражает стремление найти уважение в своих глазах и в глазах окружающих, вся деятельности направлена на завоевание внимания.

Оранжево – черный выражает опасность, страх (черный цвет поглощает).

Желто – черный это сочетание приятное, но желтый – потребность реализоваться, соединяясь с черным, вытекает в “реализацию ни во что” – это сочетание самоубийц.

Красно – желтый выражает активность.

Красно – черный выражает агрессию.

Черно – зеленый – эти цвета сами для себя.

Коричнево – зеленый выражает усидчивость, размышления, не ведет в активности.

Оранжево – белый сила оранжевого сдерживается белым.

Сине – белый выражает спокойствие.

Коричнево – синий приводит к бесконечному телесному отдыху.

Интерьер

Белый- следует избегать в больницах и детских.

Желтый – предпочтителен в салоне самолета, кухне, экзаменационных аудиториях.

Коричневый – создает уют но тянет отдыхать – нельзя использовать в библиотеке, хорошо использовать в суде (как цвет незыблемости).

Синий – предпочтителен для залов заседаний – способствует организованности; негативен для детских комнат – меланхолия.

Красный – положителен в кафе (клиенты быстро уходят).

Бледно – голубой положителен в ванной комнате, в спальне; помогает сдерживать эмоции болельщиков.

Темно – зеленый положителен в нежилых комнатах, в библиотеке, то есть там, где проводят много времени.

Бледно – розовый (персиковый) желательно использовать в спальне, комнате отдыха (легко вставать по утрам); вызывает уют и комфорт, но не затягивает.

----------


## Sverchok

Всем привет! Какие прекрасные работы!

----------


## Anna Russia

Спасибо за тему!! Оч. люблю фотошоп, пробую "фотошопить" -  http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=128477&page=5

----------


## favorit_12004

Ничего, не боги горшки обжигают.. еще все впереди.. :flower:

----------


## mariSh_a

Спасибо большое за полезную информацию о цвете.
Очень пригодится!

----------


## androma

http://*********ru/1312022.jpg

----------


## androma

http://*********ru/1341737.jpg

----------


## androma

http://*********ru/1320233.jpg

----------


## androma

Еще не совсем научилась вставлять фото :Oj:  пока только ссылки...

----------


## Кожевникова76

Фотошоп - это здорово, только, к сожалению у меня пока еще очень мало что получается...

----------


## Магистр

> ....
> 
> фотошоп - это полет фантазии...



Большая ошибка, это все лишь качественный инструмент.

----------


## overload

*Магистр*,
экие мы неромантичные...   :Grin:

----------


## marinastyle

Замираю в глубоком пардоне, что очень долго где-то "гуляла". Буквально продолжаю с нуля (новый домен) крутить сайт. Материал тоже пости весь обновился...за время моего отсутствия! Приходите - буду рада! - Арт Архив. Ну ещё успела в маркелогии поднатореть, пиаре и рекламе..,теперь SEO-движуха  :Vah:  :Blink:  :Girl Blum2:

----------


## Оля провинциалка

Я не так давно познакомилась с фотошопом и только начала понимать как работать со слоями, стилями, кистями. Мне конечно ещё далеко до такого творческого полёта, но надеюсь с вашей помощью научусь.

----------


## Кита Ра

Всех приветствую! 
Я начала работать в фотошопе благодаря очень хорошему сайту, где прекрасно расписаны уроки - настолько легко и по полочкам, что поймет даже школьник. С тех пор я постоянно совершенствуюсь в этом деле. А начинала вообще с простейшей программки Ulead Photo Express 3.0. 
Моя самая монументальная работа была на 9 мая этого года - мы делали Стену памяти на работе. Стена была немалая - 13 метров :Meeting: )
и надо было завесить это всё чем-то... :Yes4: 
Коллеги предложили просто распечатать фотографии и повесить их вдоль))) но я тут блеснула талантом и в результате мы разделили Стену на 5 огромных блоков. Каждый блок был посвящен отдельным фрагментам истории ВОВ - общая история с фото, города-герои, даже сделала отдельный блок о нашем Кисловодске - городе-госпитале в военные годы!
Получилось очень здорово, особенно, когда мы повесили сверху еще и баннеры по каждой тематике с названиями блоков! Все, кто проходил, были немного в шоке от такого масштаба и красоты! А уж комиссия, которая приезжала к нам, вообще обалдела)))))
А так, я иногда рисую для себя всякое разное. 
Вот, например, оцените:

Рыбалка
http://s019.radikal.ru/i607/1506/fe/fd1c5b6b80f3.jpg

Стикер
http://s008.radikal.ru/i303/1506/ae/04bc337b7609.jpg

Розовая мука
http://i004.radikal.ru/1506/16/c7fe94e08ef3.jpg

----------


## татуся

> Всех приветствую! 
> Я начала работать в фотошопе благодаря очень хорошему сайту, где прекрасно расписаны уроки - настолько легко и по полочкам, что поймет даже школьник. С тех пор я постоянно совершенствуюсь в этом деле. А начинала вообще с простейшей программки Ulead Photo Express 3.0. 
> Моя самая монументальная работа была на 9 мая этого года - мы делали Стену памяти на работе. Стена была немалая - 13 метров)
> и надо было завесить это всё чем-то...
> Коллеги предложили просто распечатать фотографии и повесить их вдоль))) но я тут блеснула талантом и в результате мы разделили Стену на 5 огромных блоков. Каждый блок был посвящен отдельным фрагментам истории ВОВ - общая история с фото, города-герои, даже сделала отдельный блок о нашем Кисловодске - городе-госпитале в военные годы!
> Получилось очень здорово, особенно, когда мы повесили сверху еще и баннеры по каждой тематике с названиями блоков! Все, кто проходил, были немного в шоке от такого масштаба и красоты! А уж комиссия, которая приезжала к нам, вообще обалдела)))))
> А так, я иногда рисую для себя всякое разное. 
> Вот, например, оцените:
> 
> ...


Добрейшиё денёк,сайт не порекомендуете???
Спасибо!!!

----------


## magistr

Немного котиков от меня:

----------

annuschka (25.04.2017), Lara (01.07.2017), PAN (25.04.2017)

----------


## Viktor1005

Да, в наше время каждый не просто должен знать что такое фотошоп, но и полупрофесионально уметь в нем работать!

----------

